# Need recipes



## StillKickin (Feb 26, 2017)

All you big eating chef types on here should have some ideas....and I don't want to just poke around the net looking. I'm interested in what you all have in mind.
To the question I suppose now.
Never been a big rice guy. Don't get me wrong, I'm not prejudiced, I would love to try some Asian....come on now.....I gotta slide a lame ass joke in here!
Anyway looking for high protein rice dishes. Something heavy on the beef and microwaves well.
Who's got the magic Asian recipe? Oops another sexist flippin joke snuck in!


----------



## IHI (Feb 26, 2017)

Smoke whole chicken, eat with 8-12 beers
Boom, high protein/high carb
Have a piece of pie for some fat content


----------



## StillKickin (Feb 26, 2017)

Damnit IHI!
I like the way you think!


----------



## IHI (Feb 26, 2017)

Somewhere on here we have some recipes, i dont know if its a specific sticky thread or just add ons to new topics like this one.

Im as bland/ boring as it comes. I just steam rice on sunday for the week, smoke 4-6lbs boneless breasts, then ill eat seperate or cube up a breast, throw it in with rice, add a tiny bit of water before nuking to reheat it. Then splash some soy sauce for added flavor.

Today ill steam a bunch of rice, scramble a doz n eggs, steam some frozen veges, then add it all together and separate into medium tuppetware bowls along with my cubed smoked chicken breasts. That wAy its a quick meal to grab and scarf down. Buddy does the same but adds black beans also; then some soy sauce for flavor


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2017)

Chicken Thighs marinated in miso. Bake until cooked thru and crispy. Serve with jasmine rice. Splash of ponzu if you need it but you shouldn't.

Grill or broil a big steak. I like London broil just cause it's cheap and lean. After cooking i slice up and toss in oyster sauce. Pack it up with soba noodles splashed with tsuyu. Toss some scallions in there.

Grill some shrimp with just a little salt on em. Cook off Ramen noodles or udon. I prefer ramen.  Throw in whatever steamed veggies you want. For sauce is use soy and rice vinegar and mirin. Equal parts makes a kind of sweet and sour.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Chicken Thighs marinated in miso. Bake until cooked thru and crispy. Serve with jasmine rice. Splash of ponzu if you need it but you shouldn't.
> 
> Grill or broil a big steak. I like London broil just cause it's cheap and lean. After cooking i slice up and toss in oyster sauce. Pack it up with soba noodles splashed with tsuyu. Toss some scallions in there.
> 
> Grill some shrimp with just a little salt on em. Cook off Ramen noodles or udon. I prefer ramen.  Throw in whatever steamed veggies you want. For sauce is use soy and rice vinegar and mirin. Equal parts makes a kind of sweet and sour.



Here's anot her quick Ramen one.  Cook Ramen and drain noodles.  Whip up some eggs, add any meat, veggies, etc to the eggs, throw it all in a fry pan.  Protein, carbs, fats, all in one quick easy Ramen omelette.  Looks like vomit, tastes great and easy to pound down.


----------



## StillKickin (Feb 26, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Here's anot her quick Ramen one.  Cook Ramen and drain noodles.  Whip up some eggs, add any meat, veggies, etc to the eggs, throw it all in a fry pan.  Protein, carbs, fats, all in one quick easy Ramen omelette.  Looks like vomit, tastes great and easy to pound down.



Ha yes I do something similar. It is ugly and tasty. Odd...no one ever asks to try it???


----------



## Lilo (Feb 26, 2017)

Ma yi Shan shu - ants in a tree. Granted it's with rice pasta, but even better if you ask me. Classic is with ground pork but I make it with beef. Call it Sichuan bolognese


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 26, 2017)

Put 3 cups frozen hashbrowns (thaw first) in an 8x8 baking dish.  Whip up half dozen eggs.  Put ground/cubed meat of choice in baking dish, shredded cheese, pour the eggs in, bake 350 one hour.  I eat a pan of this every day.


----------



## IHI (Feb 26, 2017)

Jasmine rice, yuuum

Whats miso?


----------



## StillKickin (Feb 26, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Put 3 cups frozen hashbrowns (thaw first) in an 8x8 baking dish.  Whip up half dozen eggs.  Put ground/cubed meat of choice in baking dish, shredded cheese, pour the eggs in, bake 350 one hour.  I eat a pan of this every day.



This is our breakfast most days that we go camping.
We cook it in one of our Dutch ovens over  camp coals. Taste even better in the woods for some reason.
Thanks guys, and gals (Lilo) for all the ideas!


----------



## Milo (Feb 26, 2017)

I eat this twice a day:
Chipotle seasoned steak or chicken, however much you want
2 cups rice seasoned with lime, cilantro, salt
1 cup black beans
Some rabbit food usually spinach
Salsa of choice. I like the Pace peach mango salsa
Some Greek yogurt


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2017)

IHI said:


> Jasmine rice, yuuum
> 
> Whats miso?



Basically fermented soybeans and salt.  It's ****ing good on everything. Add it to water or broth and poach fish, braise meats use as a marinade etc...


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 27, 2017)

This is pretty good IMO if you, your gf, your wife or both  has the time to make a good sized pot of it to last a few days.

http://www.food.com/recipe/emerils-chicken-etouffee-203013


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 28, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BRD3FfIj42o/


----------



## StillKickin (Feb 28, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRD3FfIj42o/



I do believe I got a chubby watching that video...


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 8, 2017)

Beat 3 eggs with 3/4 cup milk and 8 Oz Philly cream cheese.  Addo in 2 cans corn, 1 can creamed corn, 1 package cornbread mix.  Pour all this into an 8x8 baking pan, 375 for 45-50 minutes.  Damn tasty.


----------



## Jin (Oct 24, 2017)

DustinStewart said:


> It sounds good.





DustinStewart said:


> Internet is the best source to find about recipes.



WTF is the point Of these replies? Stop bumping old threads for no good reason.


----------

